# IELTS - here I come (again)



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am getting ready to take the IELTS test again. A month ago I took it and got L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9.... the Writing needed to be an 8 or above, so here I am again!

I've studied quite a lot (thanks for the links, Stormgal!), and I think I know where I made my mistakes last time, so FINGERS CROSSED today will be the last time I have to take it. I won't know until 2 March when the results are posted.

I know there are others on the boards who are taking their test today (or already have, depending on their timezone) - BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck, let us know how it went!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi mbc71. Same situation as mine. Have 8 overall twice in the past two months but have 7.5 each in one module each time! Hope luck is better this time.
By the way, I read elsewhere that you have applied for Victoria SS. At the same time, you do not have the full required 65 points as you do not have 8 in IELTS. Is that all right? Will Victoria not want a full 65 points before it picks up your case for SS? Is it enough if I simply submit Positive ACS, IELTS reults (they require 7 and I have 7) and CV with the declaration?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I am getting ready to take the IELTS test again. A month ago I took it and got L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9.... the Writing needed to be an 8 or above, so here I am again!
> 
> I've studied quite a lot (thanks for the links, Stormgal!), and I think I know where I made my mistakes last time, so FINGERS CROSSED today will be the last time I have to take it. I won't know until 2 March when the results are posted.
> 
> ...


All the best for the exam... do let us know how it went


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

All the best! Pray you get your desired score.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I am getting ready to take the IELTS test again. A month ago I took it and got L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9.... the Writing needed to be an 8 or above, so here I am again!
> 
> I've studied quite a lot (thanks for the links, Stormgal!), and I think I know where I made my mistakes last time, so FINGERS CROSSED today will be the last time I have to take it. I won't know until 2 March when the results are posted.
> 
> ...


I too took my IELTS today and awaiting march 02. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

*all the best mbc71*

I hope you get all 8's and above as well 

I had to take the test I believe it was 3 times - the reading was what did me in lol - I couldn't do the one word/ three word answers that were exactly right as the reading is scanned by a machine.

To me, the IELTS was the hardest part of my application - that and telling my boss to sign the references lol.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi mbc71: 

I am new here, and taking my IELTS next month. Would you mind sharing studying links you mentioned from stormgal? Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish you luck


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

wesmant said:


> Hi mbc71:
> 
> I am new here, and taking my IELTS next month. Would you mind sharing studying links you mentioned from stormgal? Thanks



Not sure when mbc71 will come back, but here are the links that helped me:

Preparation Materials for IELTS

For the writing (I scored a 9 in writing all three time I took the test) following the format of the GMAT AWA (from back in the day when I took that test) helped me write well on all writing standardized exams. Here is a good link that explains how to answer writing questions - it really works

How to get 6.0 AWA....my guide : Analytical Writing Assessment (AWA)

Good luck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Stormgal and Anj1976


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi mbc71. Same situation as mine. Have 8 overall twice in the past two months but have 7.5 each in one module each time! Hope luck is better this time.
> By the way, I read elsewhere that you have applied for Victoria SS. At the same time, you do not have the full required 65 points as you do not have 8 in IELTS. Is that all right? Will Victoria not want a full 65 points before it picks up your case for SS? Is it enough if I simply submit Positive ACS, IELTS reults (they require 7 and I have 7) and CV with the declaration?


Hi bangalg - my immigration attorney was able to submit for Victoria SS without the 65 points. I think Stormgal also got her sponsorship before she had earned enough points for the 176, too.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I am not sure how I did, I don't have the warm fuzzies about my writing test. I will find out in 2 weeks what the result was, and if I didn't make it... more studying for me and another test. Will post how I did in 2 weeks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Hi bangalg - my immigration attorney was able to submit for Victoria SS without the 65 points. I think Stormgal also got her sponsorship before she had earned enough points for the 176, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi storm gal,
Can you please confirm if this is true. That will be one bright spot for me.
Thanks,mbc71


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Hi storm gal,
> Can you please confirm if this is true. That will be one bright spot for me.
> Thanks,mbc71



Yes it's true. I applied without having all the points for a 175. But I had already met the SS requirements for the occupation that I was applying for.

SS is SS and DIAC is DIAC. Both have their requirements that you have to meet independently - different committees for both. Apply for the SS if you meet what's listed on the States website while you wait, then work to bring up your points (i.e. IELTS) for when the time you apply for the 176.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh... thanks mbc71 and stormgal... you guys are brilliant.
I will straightaway apply for VIC SS... and then wait for my 'all 8' scores in parallel. I must aim to get my visa stamped by July. Else, 'business analyst' may be taken off the list in July and I will be left nowhere..


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Yes it's true. I applied without having all the points for a 175. But I had already met the SS requirements for the occupation that I was applying for.
> 
> SS is SS and DIAC is DIAC. Both have their requirements that you have to meet independently - different committees for both. Apply for the SS if you meet what's listed on the States website while you wait, then work to bring up your points (i.e. IELTS) for when the time you apply for the 176.



Hi, 

I have a question regarding this. for a 176 do we need to have 65 points without considering the SS? Like I have 60 points now. Can I apply with that to SS so once it is approved, I will have 65 points.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

chsridevi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding this. for a 176 do we need to have 65 points without considering the SS? Like I have 60 points now. Can I apply with that to SS so once it is approved, I will have 65 points.


Hi Chsridevi,
I think it is clear from mbc71 and stormgal's responses that you don't need to have 65 points to apply for VIC SS. But you should meet all the VIC SS criteria of having 6 or 7 in IELTS, etc. I also think +Assessment helps.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi stormgal / mbc

I have 55 points without IELTs and waiting for IELTS result of 7 in all.

Do you think I could proceed to SS for Vic and NSW, specially for VIC as its famous for rejecting applications and requires 7 in all modules.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi stormgal / mbc
> 
> I have 55 points without IELTs and waiting for IELTS result of 7 in all.
> 
> Do you think I could proceed to SS for Vic and NSW, specially for VIC as its famous for rejecting applications and requires 7 in all modules.


If your occupation requires 7+ in IELTS for SS, I'd wait until you have that. I think the main point is that in order to apply for SS, you have to show you've met all of the SS requirements.... you don't have to show you've met all of DIAC's requirements. So in my case, Vic SS requires 7+ from IELTS and a positive skills assessment, and I have both of those, so it was fine to go ahead and apply for it. But I'll have to wait to eventually lodge my 176 because I need 8+ to earn enough points for the 176. Hope that makes sense...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> If your occupation requires 7+ in IELTS for SS, I'd wait until you have that. I think the main point is that in order to apply for SS, you have to show you've met all of the SS requirements.... you don't have to show you've met all of DIAC's requirements. So in my case, Vic SS requires 7+ from IELTS and a positive skills assessment, and I have both of those, so it was fine to go ahead and apply for it. But I'll have to wait to eventually lodge my 176 because I need 8+ to earn enough points for the 176. Hope that makes sense...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes got it. Thanks. Hope for a good result this time. 1 day passed after the test .... another 12 days to wait for the result :ballchain:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Just a small opinion - but I think for the people here applying for Victoria under business analyst, if you really want to go to Australia, you should also apply for Northern Territory as a backup. I did this with South Australia back when BA was on the list, because Victoria is not secure - they're very picky with their sponsorship. Just a thought.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Just a small opinion - but I think for the people here applying for Victoria under business analyst, if you really want to go to Australia, you should also apply for Northern Territory as a backup. I did this with South Australia back when BA was on the list, because Victoria is not secure - they're very picky with their sponsorship. Just a thought.


ICT BA is still on the list for WA, too - so if Victoria doesn't happen for me, I'm going to try WA. 

Going to start our PCCs next week.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> ICT BA is still on the list for WA, too - so if Victoria doesn't happen for me, I'm going to try WA.
> 
> Going to start our PCCs next week.


No, I meant that you guys should apply for it now while there is still time. The states always update their occupation lists, and you don't want to go thru another Queensland scenario. 

WA doesn't allow you to apply without the full 175 points, I don't think, while NT will.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> No, I meant that you guys should apply for it now while there is still time. The states always update their occupation lists, and you don't want to go thru another Queensland scenario.
> 
> WA doesn't allow you to apply without the full 175 points, I don't think, while NT will.


Ah, gotcha - what happens if NT accepts me, and then Victoria accepts me too? Do you have to go with the first one? 

You mean 65 points, right?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Ah, gotcha - what happens if NT accepts me, and then Victoria accepts me too? Do you have to go with the first one?
> 
> You mean 65 points, right?


lol yeah, sorry, I mean 65 points. lol

You get to choose - it's all up to you. I was accepted to both Victoria and South Australia and chose neither (my mistake as I panicked with the stupid flagged occupation list and submitted the 175 before receiving acceptance from either).

Anyway, nothing is going to happen if you reject one and take the other as there are too many applicants applying and too little positions. Plus the sponsorships have an expiration date, so by the time your SS expires, the State will simply give it to someone else in the crowd who will gladly take your spot. (The big "sin" is when you accept the State sponsorship and then choose not to live there, well now that I wouldn't do).


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

stormgal said:


> Originally Posted by stormgal
> Just a small opinion - but I think for the people here applying for Victoria under business analyst, if you really want to go to Australia, you should also apply for Northern Territory as a backup. I did this with South Australia back when BA was on the list, because Victoria is not secure - they're very picky with their sponsorship. Just a thought.


Hi Stormgal- Do you think VIC is picky to the extent of being arbitrary? I am banking heavily on VIC as I don't think WA would be that good for Business Analysts. Do you think WA would be all right for 2611111?


----------



## cutenice62 (Jan 18, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi stormgal / mbc
> 
> I have 55 points without IELTs and waiting for IELTS result of 7 in all.
> 
> Do you think I could proceed to SS for Vic and NSW, specially for VIC as its famous for rejecting applications and requires 7 in all modules.


bro dont apply for victoria before your ielts test score of 7 each, victoria's criteria is strict now as they have exactly same minimum requirement as DIAC. if you get 7 each in ielts than you can go ahead for victoria SS, but for me now SS only means visa will be granted earlier than normal GSM process. I have been following all states closely and almost all states changing their ielts requirement to 7 each (specially in IT as i belong to IT too  ).


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

cutenice62 said:


> bro dont apply for victoria before your ielts test score of 7 each, victoria's criteria is strict now as they have exactly same minimum requirement as DIAC. if you get 7 each in ielts than you can go ahead for victoria SS, but for me now SS only means visa will be granted earlier than normal GSM process. I have been following all states closely and almost all states changing their ielts requirement to 7 each (specially in IT as i belong to IT too  ).



Hi cutenice

What about NSW. I checked there occupation list, it seems that they require an average of 7 (thanks to confirm). So if thats true, then will it be safe to apply for SS with 55 points, having met NSW criteria of 7 overall, but yet to fullfil the DIAC criteria. But in that case atleast SS would be secured. What you say ?


----------



## sil3nt (Nov 17, 2011)

mbc, I also sat for the IELTS test on 18 Feb. Will have the Speaking part tomorrow.
Overall, I am not that confident about the test and I am aiming for 7 in each band.

From what I fell, I would get around 6 - 6.5 only


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

sil3nt said:


> mbc, I also sat for the IELTS test on 18 Feb. Will have the Speaking part tomorrow.
> Overall, I am not that confident about the test and I am aiming for 7 in each band.
> 
> From what I fell, I would get around 6 - 6.5 only


Its very frustrating, isn't it?? I have gone ahead and registered to take it again on 10 March. Unfortunately its not available in the center closest to me until 21 April, so I'm going to have to drive 6 hours for this next one. If, by some miracle, I get the results of this last test (expecting the results on 3 March) and I have the scores I need, I'll just cancel the next test. 

Best of luck to you!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Its very frustrating, isn't it?? I have gone ahead and registered to take it again on 10 March. Unfortunately its not available in the center closest to me until 21 April, so I'm going to have to drive 6 hours for this next one. If, by some miracle, I get the results of this last test (expecting the results on 3 March) and I have the scores I need, I'll just cancel the next test.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Good idea. Is there any amount refunded back in case we cancel the test ?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mimran said:


> Good idea. Is there any amount refunded back in case we cancel the test ?


I'm not sure - hopefully if its cancelled within a week of the test we can get some refund... but I'm not sure.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I'm not sure - hopefully if its cancelled within a week of the test we can get some refund... but I'm not sure.


yes but you are rights. Its frustrating to get 7 / 8 in all


----------



## cutenice62 (Jan 18, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi cutenice
> 
> What about NSW. I checked there occupation list, it seems that they require an average of 7 (thanks to confirm). So if thats true, then will it be safe to apply for SS with 55 points, having met NSW criteria of 7 overall, but yet to fullfil the DIAC criteria. But in that case atleast SS would be secured. What you say ?


Nope you cant apply for NSW SS as they require 65 points, other than state sponsor ship, so "bhai jee mehnat karoo IELTS may" .

i have an eye on WA and SA SS which are not available now a days but hope so when they will be available they might not have 7 each requirement(a very less chance but keep your fingers crossed)


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

cutenice62 said:


> Nope you cant apply for NSW SS as they require 65 points, other than state sponsor ship, so "bhai jee mehnat karoo IELTS may" .
> 
> i have an eye on WA and SA SS which are not available now a days but hope so when they will be available they might not have 7 each requirement(a very less chance but keep your fingers crossed)



Bhai jee mehnat to kar raha hoon :juggle: but I think luck also plays a good deal in securing all 7 / 8. Anyways lets hope for the best


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Phew! Got my results- overall score of 9 (9,9,9,8.5)! What a relief!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my results- overall score of 9 (9,9,9,8.5)! What a relief!


Congrats. pray for us as well. 10 more days to go for our result


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my results- overall score of 9 (9,9,9,8.5)! What a relief!


 ------

Congrats Bangalg, thats a great score. I got mine also today with overall 7 (7 (L),8 (R), 6.5 (S), 6 (W))! I need to go for it again and booked a slot for March 10th . 

Any tips from you on Speaking and Writing to score above 7? I realized on the test date only that I made couple of mistakes on speaking test, not talking complete 2 mins in cue card topic and repeated few words multiple times. 

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my results- overall score of 9 (9,9,9,8.5)! What a relief!


Congrats!!!
Today I got my results too - overall 8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-7)


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratsss


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ------
> 
> Congrats Bangalg, thats a great score. I got mine also today with overall 7 (7 (L),8 (R), 6.5 (S), 6 (W))! I need to go for it again and booked a slot for March 10th .
> 
> ...


Pm me your email id


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

bangalg said:


> Phew! Got my results- overall score of 9 (9,9,9,8.5)! What a relief!


WOW, AWESOME RESULT... :clap2:
Congrats... this is one of the best result i have seen in expat forum


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I am bloody scared of writing too.

I did my degree in English, but writing essay has been my weakness.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining in here. I'm also waiting on IELTS results, sat it on the 18th of this month so should be getting the results next Friday.

I actually found the writing fine, it's the reading I found really tricky so we'll see....

Just a quick question. I see lots of people talking about their overall IELTS score but I was of the impression that diac go by your lowest score for gaining points e.g
L7 T7 W7 R6.5 then you would be classed as a 6 by diac. Hope that makes sense, I'd love it if I were wrong and it's based on an average instead. I don't actually have my scores, I'm just thinking ahead


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Irish Aussie, welcome to the forum, yes now they see what is the minimum you got, they ask for say 7 in each module, there was a time when it did not matter what you got in each module, what mattered was overall score but that was then, probably misused, so they came up with atleast X in each module


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Anj, yeah I thought that was it but was half hoping I'd taken it up wrong!

Good luck to everyone waiting on results!!


----------



## pkrajanand (Oct 23, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> If your occupation requires 7+ in IELTS for SS, I'd wait until you have that. I think the main point is that in order to apply for SS, you have to show you've met all of the SS requirements.... you don't have to show you've met all of DIAC's requirements. So in my case, Vic SS requires 7+ from IELTS and a positive skills assessment, and I have both of those, so it was fine to go ahead and apply for it. But I'll have to wait to eventually lodge my 176 because I need 8+ to earn enough points for the 176. Hope that makes sense...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks mbc71. This is really useful piece of info.

-Raj


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally am going for my GT next month. Wish me all the best


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Dear All,

This is my first IELTS attemp in life.

Can I check with those went for the test about the allocated time.
I understood there will be one hour dedicated slot for Listening. What about reading compre and writing? are the allocated times for the two allocated one hour each? Or is it given 2 hours to complete both? 

My concern is whether i could "steal" some times from reading for writing task, as I am super weak in writing essay.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

wesmant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first IELTS attemp in life.
> 
> ...


Listening is first, and is 30 minutes. 
Reading is next, and is an hour (if I remember right)
Writing is next, and is an hour.

Each section is monitored and timed - so you can't use time from one module in another. 

The Spoken test only takes about 10 minutes, and is one-on-one. 

The way it worked at the center I went to was that the Listening, Reading, and Writing were done in the morning (ended around noon). Then we were each given an appointment time to come back in the afternoon for the Spoken test.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Listening is first, and is 30 minutes.
> Reading is next, and is an hour (if I remember right)
> Writing is next, and is an hour.
> 
> ...


Thanks MBC71! 

I have a clear idea now. 

Wish me luck, my session is on this coming Saturday.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wesmant,I managed getting 8 in the first attempt and after every module I had 10 mins in hand, for the writing module I had 20 mins left and i left way before time, i wont say it is easy because for me it was a piece of cake, for others it might be a huge task but if you are fluent in english, use the language often and hav studied in english medium, you will do fine. They are not checking what you know but how you express.
For preps, just read english newspaper loud for a few hours each day, yes reading it loud makes a huge difference, do some basic search on IELTS modules and that should give you a vague idea about what it is all about, we got a book from IDP so I did not have to bother much with searching for reading material.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> wesmant,I managed getting 8 in the first attempt and after every module I had 10 mins in hand, for the writing module I had 20 mins left and i left way before time, i wont say it is easy because for me it was a piece of cake, for others it might be a huge task but if you are fluent in english, use the language often and hav studied in english medium, you will do fine. They are not checking what you know but how you express.
> For preps, just read english newspaper loud for a few hours each day, yes reading it loud makes a huge difference, do some basic search on IELTS modules and that should give you a vague idea about what it is all about, we got a book from IDP so I did not have to bother much with searching for reading material.


Thanks Anj! Greatly appreciated.

I am worried about writing, since it was my worst english capability during school time. Worse, I've never been writing essay (by hand-writing which i think worsen the situation further) for the past ~9years of working.

Well, thanks for the advise. I really hope that I can hit a 7 all bands. That's where I can secure my 10 points, as I lost on age. My 33rd b'day is coming in 3 months.

Wish me luck!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Thanks Anj! Greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am worried about writing, since it was my worst english capability during school time. Worse, I've never been writing essay (by hand-writing which i think worsen the situation further) for the past ~9years of working.
> 
> ...


In case you are worried about writing then use pencil. This will help to correct lot of mistakes that people, who have not used pen/pencil for a long time, tend to make. I used pencil and trust me i did erase-rewrote more than couple of lines. Also i feel it is much easier to write with a pencil.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

prgopala said:


> In case you are worried about writing then use pencil. This will help to correct lot of mistakes that people, who have not used pen/pencil for a long time, tend to make. I used pencil and trust me i did erase-rewrote more than couple of lines. Also i feel it is much easier to write with a pencil.


Yes, I was thinking the same way. 
Btw, are we bringing in our oue stationary? Our are we allowed to use what's provided only?
I also hope to have some additional paper provided, at least for me to write the skeleton points for writing


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh no! I did not complete task 1 to 150 words 
spent too much time generating ideas 

Any chance to still hit 6? Or should I just book Another test?


----------

